# Wie manipuliere ich Autobilder?



## Xcurse (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche Tutorials in denen beschrieben wird wie man Autobilder manipulieren kann. Ich möchte gerne die Vorgehensweise sehen wie z.B. die Vorderlampen eines Astra an einen Mini angebracht werden. Oder der Kühlergrill eines Mustangs an ein anderes Fahrzeug.

Kann mir vielleicht einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## chmee (26. Mai 2006)

?
Du benötigst Bilder der zwei Autos aus der selben Perspektive, schneidest
Autoteile aus dem einen Bild heraus und setzt sie ins Zweite...
Der einfachste Weg..

Du solltest scheinbar erstmal Basic-Tutorials durchgehen.
zB Freistellen, Farbkorrektur etc..

mfg chmee


----------



## Philip Kurz (26. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir bei diesem Vorhaben auch folgende Seite weiter:

http://www.digimods.co.uk/tutorials/tutorials.htm

Viel Spaß. 

Philip


----------



## Xcurse (27. Mai 2006)

wow, danke. Das habe ich gesucht


----------



## xelix (27. Mai 2006)

www.profaker.de


----------



## Acro (3. Juni 2006)

auch moddingcar.de sollte helfen  

mfg Acro


----------

